# what sticks to rubber masks?



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i need help. i got a rubber mask and i'm trying to put eyeballs in it. liquid nails doesn't stick and hot glue doesn't stick and yes i took a file to the mask where i want the glue to go before i tried to glue it. what else will glue a eyeball to a mask?


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Superglue, but be careful. Over time superglue will indeed turn brittle.
If you do decide to use superglue, be sure to use an accellerator, like "Zip kicker". It will cause the superglue to cure instantly, and I do indeed mean i*nstantly* cure.

Automotive "Goop". Try most hardware and car repair places.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

You can use hot glue but you need to poke tiny holes in the surrounding latex contact areas. It will seep through the mask and form a bond on the inside as well. You can always used liquid latex as well but more $$.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

ah ha, liquid latex, have some, never thought of that, thank you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Gorilla Glue? That stuff seems to stick to EVERYTHING. Same for expanding foam, it seems as though it sticks to EVERYTHING.

What is the eyeball material?


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

they're plastic eyeballs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorilla Glue should work, just remember it expands a little. Duct tape would work too as it works for everything!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

duct tape, lol. first i was invisioning duct taping from the front, but maybe that would help by going in from the back to hold it in place till whatever i find that will work to hold it in place till it dries, never thought of the hole trick. maybe some holes and liquid latex.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> ah ha, liquid latex, have some, never thought of that, thank you


I was gonna say try latex too. You guys beat me to it. 
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

If its a true latex mask, liquid latex, or super glue gel will work perfectly. If its a vinyl mask, super glue gel.


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

My first thought is "Shoe Goo". if it can hold one of my sneakers together, it could keep a pingpong ball staring at a group of scared little kids all night.

And, NO brittality (tm).


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

what is shoo goo? never heard of it. i tried the latex, that didn't work. need to go buy gorilla glue but i keep forgetting.


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you tried contact cement? It's sort of like rubber cement on steroids. It'll hold just about anything together that's not under a lot of stress. You can get at just about any hardware store.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

nope haven't tried contact cement. where's it located in a hardware store, in with super glue?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I just fixed a very important hand puppet/mask it seems like it's made of rubber and was getting thin from age and use. I used a reinforcing piece of soft black rubber cut from a plumbing roof flashing which gave me the correct diameter and shape to duplicate the puppet/mask. I cut it down (the roof flashing) as to have just a 90 degree angle and slipped it inside the prop using GOOP glue and some small plastic clamps. Shoe Goo is a Goop product, look on the cardboard the glue is sold on for suggested uses. I use GOOP for many things especially where "Sticky" and "Quickie" are needed. Let it set up for a day with normal temperatures in the room.


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

creepingdth said:


> nope haven't tried contact cement. where's it located in a hardware store, in with super glue?


It's with the epoxy and other glues at my Ace hardware. The brand name is DAP Contact Cement and it comes in a little brown glass bottle. It's been around forever mainly because it works. You spread a thin coat on both pieces to be joined and let them dry for about 10 minutes. Then you stick them together. Make sure they're aligned where you want them because when you stick them together......they're stuck. Hope it works for you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome, thanks for the info smokey, have to go try that.


----------

